# Black Firday Steals or Deals Scored



## Gramps50 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not much for standing in line for hours for a deal or camping out over night or for days for a deal either. I normally find mine using the internet and ordering online, then going to the store later like Sunday or Monday and picking it up or having it shipped depending on where it was bought.

Most of my deals this year were fishing releated

*Tackle Warehouse 1st time*
1 gal of KVD Line & Lure
Jewel Bait Hound Dog Lure Retriever 
Stick Jacket Rod Butler Small 
$60 free shipping

*Dicks Sporting Goods*
St Croix Premier 7' MF spinning rod 
$69.99 free shipping

*Lowes*
20x12x39" platform great for painting walls etc
Led Mag lite
$30 pick it up later

*Tackle Warehouse 2nd time*
Plueger President spinning reel size 30
EWG 2/0 worm hooks 
$50.75 free shipping

This wasn't a Black Friday deal but I was needing ink for my HP printer, the price is about the same everywhere so it really doesn't matter where you buy it or so I thought. I was looking at a new printer that was maybe more economical on ink so I went to HP's web site to see how many pages a cartage would print. While there I discovered HP rewards program that you can sign up for and then get 10% or ink & toner after spending $30 in the HP store also included free next business day shipping. Their prices were the same as Best Buy, so now I'll buy my HP ink from HP. When I signed up I for a coupon code for $10 off a $50 order which isn't hard to do when buying ink.

So what was your scores for Black Friday or Cyber Monday?


----------



## nomowork (Nov 23, 2012)

Turner's Outdoors: Seven foot medium heavy conventional Penn rod for ocean setup, $19.98(71% discount). Two Daiwa 5 ball bearing spinning reels in the 3500 model for backups, $14.98 each (62% discount).

Pacific Trailers: Looks like new 14" (used) trailer wheel for spare on my glass boat trailer for $26.

Local dollar store: A bunch of stuff for a buck each!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Nov 24, 2012)

I missed out this year, still waiting for first paycheck to roll in...  theres always next year or those last minute layaway deals when some one either doesnt want the item after all or they are past their wait time and they put it back on the shelf, i love that one random item priced half the price as the rest of the same stuff on the shelf.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 24, 2012)

I received a late PM (on another site) from a fellow fisherman. 

Due to his "heads up"...I wound up buying a new kayak for 30 or 35% OFF ....shipped to my door. I never would have found the deal if he hadn't known I was looking... and then posted that he bought his same yak earlier in the day. 

After I sent a very late email to the dealer's web site... amazing to me, the owner/dealer himself called me at 11:00 pm his time to confirm that I could still get in. You know that he was done for the day, but....he knew the value of a good deal to an old fisherman...... Ha!

regards, rich


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 25, 2012)

i saved $1700.00 on a queen matress and box spring.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2012)

99 cents for pointsettas, got 4 of them.

Also some Shop vac bags, no deal...regular price.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 25, 2012)

I got gas for 3.69, closer i got to Atlanta I paid 3.09.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 26, 2012)

It wasn't really fishing related but it was forums related since my computers hard drive is on it's last leg. Got a drive that's normally $169.99 for $79.95 with free shipping.


----------



## HBT Chris (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife loves to scrapbook and Michael's had a sale on their Cricut machines. Normally they run $300 and were on sale for $179 and the shape cartridges were about 1/2 off. They are pretty cool little machines, and are able to cut out precise shapes in paper, based on the cartridge you stick in them. That was the only Black Friday deal I took part in. My wife had to work that day (car dealership) and I had to hunt all day :lol: But, on the way home from the river, I did stop and pick up her Cricut. I know I got a few weird looks walking into a craft store in full camo and face all painted up...lol...What can I say though, I was hunting for a good deal #-o


----------



## fender66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tackle Warehouse (used up 2 gift cards that I got earlier in the year) 
Some for me, the rest are gifts.


VMC Rugby Jig Black 3/16oz 3/0 
VMC Rugby Jig 3/16oz 3/0 Green Pumpkin 
Lew's Casting Reel BB1HZL 
Hyper Worm 5" Grn Pumpkin Gold/Purple Flk 
Zoom Brush Hog Green Pumpkin Purple Flake 
Custom Cast "The Closer" Shakey Head Green Pump 
Costa Del Mar Eyewear Retainer Black Stainless
Strike King KVD HC Crankbait Black Back/Chart 
TW T-Shirt Charcoal XL FREE
Tackle Warehouse Sticker FREE

2012 Tackle Warehouse 20% Off Black Friday Disc (TOTAL SAVINGS) $50.25


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 27, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Tackle Warehouse (used up 2 gift cards that I got earlier in the year)
> Some for me, the rest are gifts.
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I didn't spend enough to get a free shirt. :lol:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 27, 2012)

I ordered a Lew's BB1 reel at TW with the 20% of discount


----------



## fender66 (Nov 27, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> I ordered a Lew's BB1 reel at TW with the 20% of discount



Copycat! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nlester (Nov 28, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> I ordered a Lew's BB1 reel at TW with the 20% of discount



How about some comments on the Lew's BB1. Does it work as good as they claim. How easy is it to set correctly when you change lures?


----------



## fender66 (Nov 28, 2012)

nlester said:


> JonBoatfever said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a Lew's BB1 reel at TW with the 20% of discount
> ...



I'll be happy to write that up once I get a chance to use it.


----------



## nlester (Dec 2, 2012)

fender66 said:


> nlester said:
> 
> 
> > JonBoatfever said:
> ...



Thanks - I'll look forward to seeing your review in a seperate thread. We have a tv show "Soutwest Outdoor Reports" where Barry Stokes claims that it casts further than any baitcasting reel he has used.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Thanks - I'll look forward to seeing your review in a seperate thread. We have a tv show "Soutwest Outdoor Reports" where Barry Stokes claims that it casts further than any baitcasting reel he has used.



We'll see about that. I've read the same claim. Should arrive in the mail today. Don't know when I'll get to take it out though. Hopefully soon!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Lews BB1 are great reels... and starting off they will cast further than any other reel I've ever tried that wasn't supertuned. The one thing with the Lews - keep them oiled and cleaned. These are some amazingly dependent reels and you get your money's worth out of them. I've got 2 of the first models from a few years ago on my cranking rods, and they still outcast anything I have if I keep them serviced.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 6, 2012)

> I'll be happy to write that up once I get a chance to use it.



As promised......Review is here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=28362


----------

